
What Would It Take to Disrupt a Platform Like Facebook? - mathattack
https://hbr.org/2016/03/what-would-it-take-to-disrupt-a-platform-like-facebook
======
sharemywin
I think one thing it has been good at is adding features or networks. twitter
never really evolved.

